# Need verizon maxx hd build.prop



## digitalsynner85 (Oct 26, 2012)

As the title says, I need a copy of the build.prop from the Verizon Maxx HD phone, if anyone wouldn't mind sharing it with me. I was tweaking with my phone and thinking that I could get Google Wallet on this phone just like I did for my Galaxy S3, I modified the build.prop and saved it. I forgot to email the backed up original file to myself, so when I made another tweak after noticing it wasn't like it should be, it saved again, and overwrote the original build.prop that was backed up. I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

http://d-h.st/5Dk


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

digitalsynner85 said:


> As the title says, I need a copy of the build.prop from the Verizon Maxx HD phone, if anyone wouldn't mind sharing it with me. I was tweaking with my phone and thinking that I could get Google Wallet on this phone just like I did for my Galaxy S3, I modified the build.prop and saved it. I forgot to email the backed up original file to myself, so when I made another tweak after noticing it wasn't like it should be, it saved again, and overwrote the original build.prop that was backed up. I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


build.prop - https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7niZuqLJUYnUDl5ZF85bGowQk0

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitalsynner85 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks SO much guys. I greatly appreciate it!


----------

